# what wax does not stain plastic



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

currently using fk1000p nothing wrong with it apart from its a nightmare when it gets on plastic trim.

is there any other sealants that does not stain plastic trim.

i know megs gold class does not but the durability is crap.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

zymol carbon and megs 16 supposedly. TBH I use trim stuff on the trim and make sure I don't get wax on the plastic


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Turtle Wax Ice Paste
Optimum Car Wax

Those are the only two that I have that don't stain trim.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

johnnyc said:


> currently using fk1000p nothing wrong with it apart from its a nightmare when it gets on plastic trim.
> 
> is there any other sealants that does not stain plastic trim.
> 
> i know megs gold class does not but the durability is crap.


Any product that contains kaolinite (clay) had a strong chance of staining plastic, basically cleaner waxes / or some polishes , there are many 'pure' wax products that claim not to stain the trim , as some have mentioned even over the counter products are effective at this, at asda for £2 there is carplan fastwax , which is trim safe , not sure about durability.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Kaolin is in wax polishes, cleaner waxes, all-in-ones, but will not typically be found in the LSPs you describe. Carnauba will, of course, and ANY CARNAUBA WAX WILL STAIN BLACK PLASTIC TRIM OVER TIME. It doesn't happen instantly due to evaporation times so some people think carnauba waxes can be used as trim products - we would not advise this. The staining will be mild compared to Kaolin and will be removable but carnauba residue is creamy yellow/white and will collect in textured pores/grooves. It is more noticeable over a couple of weeks as the solvents and oils evaporate to leave the solids behind. FK contains some carnauba AFAIK.

The best bet is a clear liquid sealant - polymer or acrylic. Make sure it is carnauba free.


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Jett doesn't stain black plastic trim. In fact it makes them glow quite nicely.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What about zaino? I never tried z2 on trim but understand it should work well?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optiseal. It can be used on trim.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Turtle Ice Wax, doesn't stain and can be used on Trim. Got it on my my Van.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> zymol carbon and megs 16 supposedly. TBH I use trim stuff on the trim and make sure I don't get wax on the plastic


I can confirm from experience Meg#16 *will* leave a white residue on trim.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

killash said:


> I can confirm from experience Meg#16 *will* leave a white residue on trim.


Cool. TBH regardless of what I'm told will and won't leave residue, I always use a trim sealant on trim and wax on paint. No point messing around with products that do more than one job, they never seem to do it as well as a specific product


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I can not believe Autobrite Cherry Glaze has not been mentioned here:lol:? As well as Polishing, Paint Cleansing, Correcting and protecting You can actually dress the trims - plastic or rubber with CG and it will leave a dressed semi matt - a gloss finish. No white chalky marks - nothing..:thumb:

HTH:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Cool. TBH regardless of what I'm told will and won't leave residue, I always use a trim sealant on trim and wax on paint. No point messing around with products that do more than one job, they never seem to do it as well as a specific product


Products like Optiseal and their spray waxes are bought for their ease of use and the finish they produce, the fact that they work on the rest of the car is a bonus, it just means that you really need another product.


----------



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

johnnyc said:


> currently using fk1000p nothing wrong with it apart from its a nightmare when it gets on plastic trim.
> 
> is there any other sealants that does not stain plastic trim.
> 
> i know megs gold class does not but the durability is crap.


Ive never had an issue with the FK Marking the plastic. When i polish i always mask the plastics but if i am just using the FK i dont mask . When applying i do hit the plastics but they have never marked.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Meguiars Ultimate quik wax. :thumb: http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/218

3M quick wax - http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1821-3m-quick-wax-473ml-trigger-spray.aspx

Both great products that never really get a mention.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> I can not believe Autobrite Cherry Glaze has not been mentioned here:lol:? As well as Polishing, Paint Cleansing, Correcting and protecting You can actually dress the trims - plastic or rubber with CG and it will leave a dressed semi matt - a gloss finish. No white chalky marks - nothing..:thumb:
> 
> HTH:thumb:


I think everyone was waiting for you to plug it, Mark 

Now did I mention how good Lime Prime Lite and Red Mist Tropical are on trim? Available now from all good resellers, etc.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> I think everyone was waiting for you to plug it, Mark
> 
> Now did I mention how good Lime Prime Lite and Red Mist Tropical are on trim? Available now from all good resellers, etc.:lol::lol::lol:


Ha Ha,, just could not resist Dom! Get in there quick thats what i say


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Kaolin is in wax polishes, cleaner waxes, all-in-ones, but will not typically be found in the LSPs you describe. Carnauba will, of course, and ANY CARNAUBA WAX WILL STAIN BLACK PLASTIC TRIM OVER TIME. It doesn't happen instantly due to evaporation times so some people think carnauba waxes can be used as trim products - we would not advise this. The staining will be mild compared to Kaolin and will be removable but carnauba residue is creamy yellow/white and will collect in textured pores/grooves. It is more noticeable over a couple of weeks as the solvents and oils evaporate to leave the solids behind. FK contains some carnauba AFAIK.
> 
> The best bet is a clear liquid sealant - polymer or acrylic. Make sure it is carnauba free.


FK? are you refering to the OP metion of 1000p from Finish Kare.If so,this product is completely synthetic,it does not contain any Carnauba,it's a Polyethylene Homopolymer.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Optiseal. It can be used on trim.


It lasts a fair while on trim too. 
I was using turtle wax ice liquid on my trim previously. It just doesn't last that long.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> I can not believe Autobrite Cherry Glaze has not been mentioned here:lol:? As well as Polishing, Paint Cleansing, Correcting and protecting You can actually dress the trims - plastic or rubber with CG and it will leave a dressed semi matt - a gloss finish. No white chalky marks - nothing..:thumb:
> 
> HTH:thumb:


It also works amazingly well under a full mid-day sun. I could buy a 5lt of this and throw away everything I own, just if the shipping weren't £55 for Turkey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Kokopelli said:


> It also works amazingly well under a full mid-day sun. I could buy a 5lt of this and throw away everything I own, just if the shipping weren't £55 for Turkey


pm me your address and ill see what i can do


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> pm me your address and ill see what i can do


PM sent, instantly


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

cool cheers for your replies its given me some more options now


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I managed to get Dodo Rainforest Rub on the trim of my mates BMW 5-Series but that came off fine without leaving any marks? If anything it looked like it might work quite well but i still dressed the Trims in the normal way afterwards....


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

autobrite addiction won`t mark trim


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

waxy said:


> FK? are you refering to the OP metion of 1000p from Finish Kare.If so,this product is completely synthetic,it does not contain any Carnauba,it's a Polyethylene Homopolymer.


How do you know it doesn't contain ANY carnauba? Do you make it?

I think you'd be amazed at what 'synthetic sealants' sometimes contain. The dark yellow colour of many paste sealants is often colouring that has come from the raw carnauba (a yellow to brown colour depending on grade) being dissolved more successfully into the more aggressive solvent base. Most sealants are blends; they will have a number of synthetic/natural waxes in.

Carnauba content is no bad thing, of course, but my guess would be that FK has some in. Along with its homersimpson polymers


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It's a pity 'JJ' the president of Finish Kare didn't follow up his intention to join DW when I spoke to him at the end of last year after FK1000 won the DW product of the year award. That's not to say he'd have divulged all his product's ingredients of course (nobody would expect him to), but I'm sure he could have removed some of the speculaton about if it's a pure synthetic sealant or has some carnauba in it for those who are interested.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

not Sure if its been mentioned but Turtle Wax Ice Paste does does not leave a white residue but the opposite it actually enhances it, which then also beads water well :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, about that carnauba content would stain claims I would like to ask why gTechniq's C3 Smart Carnauba spray doesn't stain plastics and can be used even in interiors?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It depends on the carnauba concentration. Carnauba is a solid. It leaves a residue, once it has come out of solution, ie once all solvents have evaporated.

A poster didn't get staining with our Rainforest Rub, which is great, but it will stain EVENTUALLY. Leave it for 2-3 weeks and some residue will normally be visible on textured plastics. This is why it is so difficult to assess - it is not an instant staining like with kaolin polishes.

I am not sure what the percentage of carnauba solids in any given QD 'carnauba' spray actually are - but carnauba is a solid and an opaque one at that. It is either not coming out of solution, you are not noticing it, or it is not there. Those are your choices 

It is also worth noting that carnauba is one of the most mismarketed ingredients in car care and that there is no official minimum quantity of carnauba to qualify a product to be a 'carnauba' one. Knowing G-techniq, it will be highly sealant based with a bit of added carnauba. And no harm there - it will undoubtedly be an excellent product. But take each product as you find it.


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Turtle Wax Ice Paste, link with pic of beading on plastic.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177425&highlight=turtle+wax+ice+paste


----------

